# C&D Old Joe Krantz



## EnyafanJT (Sep 7, 2005)

*Re: Pipe Tobacco Reviews*

C&D Old Joe Krantz

Got an 8 oz. tin of this blend. very moist with medium to dark ribbons of burley virginia and perique. The tin smelled of bitter chocolate and maybe prune/raisan. I have never had a blend with so much burley so it is a new type of blend for me. 
Even with the moisture content this stuff smoked cool with NO gurgle and NO tongue bite, even when i got a little too enthusiastic puffing. I understand that the burley helps it smoke cooler which it did. The burley was certainly nutty and there was the perique adding some pepper and a slight musty tastes (somewhat muted but noticed). I guess I am just too used to the sweet tangy tastes of McClelland Va's because I got no flavor from them to speak of. The perique started to go behind the scenes toward the bottom third of the bowl. 
All in all I liked this blend but to me there was just too much burley for me to enjoy. It won't be a regular smoke but should be enjoyed by burley lovers. PS there is some nicotene in this blend. Not killer but you will get your fill.


----------



## kheffelf (Jul 31, 2006)

Just got done smoking my first bowl of this stuff, really can't review it but I was really surpised with the nicotine kick this stuff has, I had to let it go out for awhile because it was so strong.


----------



## smokehouse (Jan 31, 2007)

I got a few bowls worth in a trade a while back. I really liked this blend. I am going to get more of this. I liked how the burley stood out in this blend with the touch of Perique.


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

After Frenchy reported on the superb taste of an old (sealed) can he found, I had this blend in mind. At the Raleigh (TAPS) pipe show C&D had an open sampler that Root and I got into for a taste.

I went back two more times for a refill. Smooth with a tiny sweet edge (this stuff was fresh), nutty and very nicely balanced. I call this blend a "must try". Wish I had some of that 10-year old vintage from the back of the closet stuff right now; nine and half years to go.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

I don't know if it was the VAs or the dark burley (I think "dark" says enough), but this left me with a nasty taste in the back of my throat as if I had been inhaling it. The only other tobacco I've had that from was Old Gowrie and like OG its going to take a while to get it out of my mouth. For most of the smoke I couldn't taste anything else. Didn't taste much of anything from the perique. Thanks Evan, glad I got a sample and didn't have to sample-out a tin of this.


----------



## DAFU (Dec 14, 2004)

Got some bulk OJK on order along with some Epiphany. Can't wait to try them!
Really enjoyed Haddos and a couple of Perettis Burleys, and am looking forward to sampling some of C&Ds blends.


----------



## Slow Triathlete (Jun 14, 2007)

I have to say with all this talk about this stuff I actually left work early to come home and try it. I also received a sample from EvanS (thanks again) for my newbie trade.

I have to agree with MadHatter on this one. This tobacco left a bad, coated tasted in my mouth and throat. I dumped it after about a third of the bowl. I loaded another pipe with my favorite aromatic just to get the taste out of my mouth.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Old Joe Krantz and HUnted Bookshop have actually become my two favorite C&D blends. Yep, Black Frigate has been unseated :r

I like the burler/perique mix of OJK. It's different, nice change of pace smoke.


----------



## DubintheDam (Jun 5, 2007)

haven't seen a review for this Burley, VA, Perq. blend so here goes.

*CORRECTION ....CAN THE NEW IHT DELETE MY STARTER REVIEW>>>PLEASE*

I did a trade with MisterMoo some time ago, my main incentive was to pick up blends that where American, in both availability, spirit and style. OJK was one that popped up, C&D being a renowned US blender and I feel Perique blends are very much an American tradition, European blends just don't use it very often. That said, Three Nuns has to be mentioned.

So anyway, when I first popped the 8oz tin a few months ago, I thought, boy that's a lot of ketchup in a tin...and the pending bowl smoked didn't improve much on my first impression either. So I mason jarred most of it and threw a couple of ounces in a normal jar and left it on the shelf.

Well today I decided to see what a couple of months on the shelf would do for this well reputed Bur/Perq. Answer...quite a lot! She has dried out well, the ketchup is still there but the smoking has really improved. A creaminess has crept in, almost caramel like. That honest cigarette and cigar taste is still there (probably a little to do with the good nicotine content) but the perique is much more noticeable, rounder, smoother, and more peppery...the VA's in the blend have sweetened and the Burley now cools the whole smoke down whilst adding it's nuttiness...the end result is a great VA/per in the tradition of say Haddo's Delight, still with a tangy malty vinegar/ketchup taste, but a nice burley effect and great spicey flavors from the Perq.

It tastes a bit as if it has a mysterious casing a bit like Prince Albert, and a burliness to it like P.A. but with more nicotine, and creamy peppery perique..and...I think the VA's are quite special in this blend, just a guess...I suppose to conclude it all holds together very well, it is the older brother to Haddo's.

....oh yeah...just so you know, I like to smoke my OJK and Haddo's in my cobs...but I think from now on I'm gonna try dedicate my Tom Spanu Olivewood pipe to Ol' Joe, those aromatic herbal qualities of the olivewood should make this little gem even more remarkable.

Ribbon-Cut, vinegar-prunes tin aroma, should age very well, doesn't bite, good nicotine, good room note, earthy, complex and an all-day blend to boot.

9 outta 10

http://www.tobaccoreviews.com/blend_...PHA=1&TID=1700


----------



## bige610 (Jul 1, 2008)

i got a sample of this when i ordered my 8oz tin of heritage. this is a great smoke. I love it as a night cap. smooth and full of nicotine. i will have to pick some more of this up


----------



## RJpuffs (Jan 27, 2008)

bige610 said:


> i got a sample of this when i ordered my 8oz tin of heritage. this is a great smoke. I love it as a night cap. smooth and full of nicotine. i will have to pick some more of this up


You're right about the vitamin-nic this stuff has a kick like a horse. I have some left over, I might venture to try it again p


----------



## Hermit (Aug 5, 2008)

Old Joe is my favorite blend (so far).
I'm a new pipe smoker (4 months),
so I'm busy trying new blends, but I
smoke at least one bowl of Old Joe every day.


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

Mister Moo said:


> After Frenchy reported on the superb taste of an old (sealed) can he found, I had this blend in mind. At the Raleigh (TAPS) pipe show C&D had an open sampler that Root and I got into for a taste.
> 
> I went back two more times for a refill. Smooth with a tiny sweet edge (this stuff was fresh), nutty and very nicely balanced. I call this blend a "must try". Wish I had some of that 10-year old vintage from the back of the closet stuff right now; nine and half years to go.


Hey, hey all!

I am back for a bit. I had some of this about a little over a week ago when NCRADIOMAN got back from the C&D plant. Quite a nice little blend. A little buttery tasting with some odd type of vegetal flavor, still very nice. Very smooth.....

Since becoming more countrified I have been more partial to the pipe as of late (also to the recliner).


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

ATLHARP said:


> Hey, hey all!
> 
> I am back for a bit. I had some of this about a little over a week ago when NCRADIOMAN got back from the C&D plant. Quite a nice little blend. A little buttery tasting with some odd type of vegetal flavor, still very nice. Very smooth.....
> 
> Since becoming more countrified I have been more partial to the pipe as of late (also to the recliner).


Yo Andrew!


----------

